
Anyone have some good little snitch profiles? - killjoywashere
I&#x27;m not a developer, SEO person, etc, who has insight on the many, many clients and servers trying to collection information from my macbook. Ad Blockers do a good job with published white lists. Does anyone have a good set of Little Snitch profiles?
======
dkarapetyan
Wrong forum. Ask on security stackexchange.

